# Silver bills



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok,got a indoor avary set up,at moment has a pair of dimond doves in it and a couple pairs of ZEbs and Bengalesse fawn, i want to introduce some silver bills, are they are social type that will fit in with the other finches?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

tobyneilson said:


> Ok,got a indoor avary set up,at moment has a pair of dimond doves in it and a couple pairs of ZEbs and Bengalesse fawn, i want to introduce some silver bills, are they are social type that will fit in with the other finches?


Should be ok...it's the zebras that are a bit pushy.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok thanks, the Zebs get on fine with the Bengalesse,they all preen eachother, will introduce a couple pair of silver and keep a eye on them


----------

